# JD318 questions HELP PLEASE!



## luckibucki (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a John Deere 318. I don't have an owners manual so I am hoping that someone here can help. First is, does anyone know how to disengage the hydrostatic transmission to get the tractor into neutral? We can't get it started right now and just want to be able to manually move it until we can get around to getting the proper repairs done.

Thanks!
~C


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Under the right rear fender is a lever, pull it out and down to release the hydro for free wheeling.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I have the shop manuals if you need info......


----------



## luckibucki (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Gibby! I will try that out this weekend...


----------



## bigkev (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently picked up a 318 that sat for 4 years. I am unable to get it to disengage using the lever talked about undert the fender. I took the fender pan and seat off and there are two nipples that line up with the lever. When you push the lever down they shoud depress the nipples and tractor should roll. Mine are rusted stuck, so if your tractor doesn't roll, you might want to check them out. Only 4 bolts to remove fender pan, dissconnect the seat wire.


----------

